# Mosquito..



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wanting to hit Skeeter this Sunday. So if anyone goes out between now and late Saturday, please post. EZbite says the cemetary area is good today... I've got a new toy that is only good for ice, and after waiting 2 months, I'd like to at least try it out *at least* once!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

hey snake capt.scott here, i just wanted to warn you that the 522c ice machine you have. my uncle has the same unit and he just returned it because the battery would only last 4-5hours because it draws so much power. just wanted to let you know. lowrance told him to carry two of those batteries with him for an all day use. So he told them were to put those batteries!!! #%%#%[email protected]% later buddy!


P.S. depending on the snow fall i am going to try to get out on saturday north of where you saw me that one day if i go i will let you know how it went.:B


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

love my ice butyou dont need it to fish your flasher. sit on a brush pile same amount of fun my vex is in the boat all the time. and will be this spring on open water


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Snake69.....know that " want to get out 1 or 2 more times " feeling.....I'm waiting. But if the storm predictions of 7 to 14 inches of snow come true, I'm really thinking of packing my ice gear away for this season.. But whats the harm in giving it a few more days, before making that decision..... Hey man, you still might get to use that "toy" yet..........good luck.........Jon Sr.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Snake,
The spillways look to be prime flow Saturday. Sunday looks like they will be blown.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Reeldirty1........You got that right....... I go back 35+ years fishing flashers and like you said.........sitting in the boat and watching fish make the "move" on your Jig or what-ever.......is as much fun and productive as on the ice.... Jon Sr.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Alot of good things mentioned here. Oh yeah, this unit has a flasher too! I just want to walk out to the 3 spots the ODNR gives for slunken habitat and you won't find it with a flasher. Once I get over the spot, I'll try for some crappie or just find me a spot that looks good for walleye, like the sunken road bed, to name one.
Unlike many of you, I got into this sport later in the game, and didn't get introduced to flashers until I went ice fishing. I was accustomed to a regular lcd fish finder. And I'm still more comfortable with it as compared to the Vexilar. Oh well, they both work. Some folks are more comfortable with one than the other!
As for the point about the battery, thanks! I do have an extra, and I'll have to see if that is an issue for me.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Snake69......love the attitude man......much more important, (on what you spend or brand you buy) is to learn to use what you have to the fullest.....and that my man.......is where alot of people let themselves down....Comfort with it's use and expanding your horizons (which you are doing) has you well on your way... Good luck with it. PS.Looking forward to hearing your results down the road......dont forget us. PPS. If we get the 14 to 16 inches of snow that is predicted , we just might have seen the last of the fishable ice. "TOSS UP"......I guess..............Jon Sr.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

And it does look like we're well on our way to that 14" or so. That's ok too, I look forward to getting the boats back out! Thanks for the good words Mr Phish! We'll see you out there one day. On a side note, I got into ice too, about 6-7 yrs ago, and look forward to it with a fever every year!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

After just assembling the ice unit and reading the manual, it states in there, that a fully charged battery "will run your unit with the backlight on for approximately 24 hrs before it will need recharging" and I'm quoting that exactly from the manual. Now I don't take everything I read for gospel, but I suppose I'll just have to get it out to find out! Just thought I'd let you know what Lowrance says about it. I hope they are even 50% right!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i hope your right but with his unit we tried several batteries and they all only lasted a max of five hours. now my x68c will last a few days on one charge.My uncle even exchanged his first unit for another one and it did the same thing.

P.S. i didn't make it to skeeter today. might do some pond hopin tomrrow.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, I was hoping to get out tomorrow, but it's lookin' slim right now. Just getting to a lake seems to be a problem. But I'll wait and take a look see tomorrow morning. I was hoping someone would post here today, but it(the site) being down for several hours might've stopped some of that!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

capt S said:


> i hope your right but with his unit we tried several batteries and they all only lasted a max of five hours. now my x68c will last a few days on one charge.My uncle even exchanged his first unit for another one and it did the same thing.
> 
> P.S. i didn't make it to skeeter today. might do some pond hopin tomrrow.


 
Is he charging the battery, when he first gets it, to its max?


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

yep even the lowrance rep told us that was all the use you would get out of it so that why he gave it back.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, if that's the case, I can still deal with it. I have 3 units that use these type batteries (vex, aquavu and this one) and I can always carry an extra battery. I carry enough stuff now, a battery isn't gonna make much of a difference!


----------



## Shaggeyes (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt.S we are definetly gonna have to get hooked up early spring . The Logan crew been draggin me around snaggin crap in the spillways but I'm ready to get my boat out.Lumpyman tore his floor out of his boat but should have it ready to put back together.Robbie has been bummed being that we put our ice fishing stuff up 3 different times.Ol Randy was over this weekend and had video from last year at beach cliff cleaning all those fish on the tailgate. Damn I just can't believe another year passed with us not being able to make it up. Dad and I always wait to hear what your reports are.
P.S. I finally got fed up with that battery operated piece of crap jiggin tip up You gave me a couple of years ago. Keep in touch we will all have to get hooked up here before long


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

whats up jason! yea that jiggin tip-up was a piece of sh#t. i hear ya can't wait to get my "boats" in the water! this ice then no ice is driving me nuts!


----------



## Shaggeyes (Feb 26, 2008)

what is up. what a mess we have here. Had like 3inches of rain last weekend 15inches of snow this weekend might be fishing out my front door. 50 by the end of the week so I'm sure we will be fishing somewhere. C.J.Brown maybe.Lakes are allslushed with snow now. I got cabin fever bad. I'm tired of wind burn and ready for a sunburn.Glad I didnt waist my money on a vexi yet.I will have one next year. I think my dad and me are the only ones w/o 1.Duke and my buddy randy got them this year.That Randy also has a pic of your whitefish too.man that was a hell of a year out of cp.seen the rescue on sat. if it was snowin there like it was here Then they were askin for it.Been like 3 years maybe4 the 2 older guys in the fog went right off into open water


----------

